# Apiguard and feed at the same time?



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I am trying some apiguard but also need to feed these hives. I know with some treatments your not supposed to feed during the treatment period. I cant find any info that says you cant either....

Anyone know?

JoeMcc


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

http://www.dadant.com/Apiguard-FAQs.htm



> 5. Q: Can I feed my colonies while using Apiguard?
> A: Yes and No. The recommendation is not to apply Apiguard while feeding simultaneously in case the bees spend all their time taking the feed and not bothering to clean out the Apiguard gel. This is not a high risk and will vary between different colonies, so if you have to feed and treat at the same time, try it in a few colonies first and see how the bees react.


----------



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

I'm feeding and using Apigaurd at the same time. I'm not seeing any problems.

BTW, someone here suggested scraping the goo out of the tray and spreading it out on wax paper. I did that, and the bees clean out both the goo and the wax paper, so no need to go back in and fish out the tray. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Ken&Andria said:


> I'm feeding and using Apigaurd at the same time. I'm not seeing any problems.
> 
> BTW, someone here suggested scraping the goo out of the tray and spreading it out on wax paper. I did that, and the bees clean out both the goo and the wax paper, so no need to go back in and fish out the tray. Thanks for the tip!


Thats a good idea... ty for the tip.

I decided to feed whith the Apiguard on... like you no problems. Most of the hives stored the syrup in 24 hours and eliminated all of the apiguard in 48 hours.

I checked a couple of mite boards and Im seeing a lot of drop with the Apiguard. I suppose these 80 degree days here in WA are helping. I got home last night and could smell the Apiguard 100 yards from the apiary. 

So ken and andria.... are you treating with Fumagillin this year? When will you start feeding it?

JoeMcc


----------



## Ken&Andria (May 2, 2007)

> are you treating with Fumagillin this year? When will you start feeding it?


I treated them when I installed the packages in the spring. I haven't really thought about doing it now, but I guess I should make a decision real quick here. The bees all look pretty healthy, and I don't know of any other hives close to me. But I guess it wouldn't hurt, since I have the jar sitting right there on the shelf- so yes, I will be feeding them Fumagillin! 

And I need to do it real quick, because the rain starts on Thursday....


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I wasn't going to treat but the more i talk to all my friends the more nervous i get. They are feeding it by the tote load. I got a gallon in each hive so far. It just seems early to me but your right.... who knows what will happen weather wise. One friend told me once I fill the feeders to go around and spray the bees directly with a pump sprayer. Obviously you wouldnt want to do that w/o nice weather.

Joe


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

I think this depends on how you're feeding and how much the bees want it. I wouldn't use a rapid feeder, but a contact feeder doesn't keep so many bees busy unless it's a strong colony which is really short of stores. It's been a few years since I used apiguard routinely though, as I swopped to oxalic as a standard, and just keep apiguard in reserve in case of another invasion of mites.


----------

